
Covid 19 Worldwide Growth Rates - lorenzfx
http://nrg.cs.ucl.ac.uk/mjh/covid19/
======
brian_spiering
The quote at the end is classic:

"Q: You aren't an epidemiologist. Why should I listen to you?

You probably shouldn't. I'm a computer scientist and I've spend decades
analysing data, but you should talk to a real epidemiologist if you want to
understand the underlying causes. Computer scientists do know a lot about
exponential growth though."

